
Blind recruitment trial to boost gender equality making things worse – study - nippples
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-06-30/bilnd-recruitment-trial-to-improve-gender-equality-failing-study/8664888
======
flukus
Other groups have found similar results: [https://blog.interviewing.io/we-
built-voice-modulation-to-ma...](https://blog.interviewing.io/we-built-voice-
modulation-to-mask-gender-in-technical-interviews-heres-what-happened/) .
There seems to be some sexism going on, but it's not against women.

------
anjc
Hopefully Google fires whoever was involved here. It's sickening that these
researchers would suggest women don't deserve to work in engineering.

~~~
anjc
I can't edit my comment, but I was being sarcastic. Obviously it's unrelated
to the Google debacle, except in the sense that it corroborates that author's
view.

~~~
flukus
I got the sarcasm and appreciated it :)

I don't think it corroborates the authors viem though. They're seperate if
related issues. I agree with the memo but never thought blind interviewing was
a bad idea, I thought it would be good and combat some of the more overt
racism I've seen.

